# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  TheTaxMan's Anadrol / Test E / Tren E log

## TheTaxMan

Welcome to my log, this won't be an extreme detailed log, but will have weekly updates of how I'm getting on, how I'm feeling, side effects etc and some pictures of my progress. Wish me luck!

*Starting stats:*
Age 28
Height 5ft8.5
Weight 195lbs
Bodyfat % unsure

*Cycle history:*
21 years old, sustanon 500mg per week 10 weeks (no AI, poor diet)

22 years old, test e 500mg per week 12 weeks, deca 400mg per week 10 weeks (no AI, poor diet)

25 years old, test e 500mg per week 10 weeks (no AI, poor diet)

3 years change of lifestyle (had baby, found no time or interest in the gym for some time then looked at myself and thought "come on, get yourself back in the life style you love")

28 years old, blast and cruise with nandrolone and tren , this is my second blast and final blast before heading into an aggressive PCT

*Current Cycle/Blast:*
Anadrol 50mg ED weeks 1-4
Tren E 300mg p/week weeks 1-12
Test E 750mg p/week weeks 1-14
HCG 250iu x2 per week
AI 0.5mg Arimidex EOD

*Cycle goals:*
- Improve legs
- Improve chest
- Lose b/f
- Maintain size, even though I'm doing a cut I'm hoping my body will shock at my change of training and possibly gain some size a long the way.

*Diet:*
TDEE is 2850cals per day
Going for 2500cals per day

Meal 1: Protein shake
Meal 2: Sardines, 2 boiled egg whites, homemade protein cake
Meal 3: Oats, banana, half scoop whey, skimmed milk (250ml)
Meal 4: Chicken, rice, broccoli, veg
Meal 5: Oats, banana, half scoop whey, skimmed milk (250ml)
Meal 6: Meat or Fish, with rice or potato, veg
Meal 7: Low fat Greek yoghurt with an orange and berries

6 litres of water ED
Black Coffee as a pre workout

*Supplements:*
NAC liver support
Yohimbine
Liquid Garlic capsules
BCAAs
B6

*Training:*
For the last 8 months I've been training the same way, going for good technique, 10-12 reps, several exercises per body part.

This time I'm going for more intensity/low rest time and lifting as heavy as I possibly can, been picking up lots of tips from Marcus's dungeon thread so thanks for the help in there guys.

Cardio will be as best as I can and how I get on with the Tren!

*Starting pics:* pics are taken with no pump when I'm at work, hiding in the toilet  :Big Grin:

----------


## krugerr

Good luck mate!

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

stil no bloodwork there tax?.....if not i think you should..blasting and crusing with 19 nors....

Specially prolactin values when you choose to not use a DA.

Did you manage to keep/increase your gains from your first blast during your cruise?

----------


## TheTaxMan

I'm at my doctor next week getting bloods, if there's any dangers I will come off the cycle.

Yes I kept like 90% of the gains

I finished nandrolone and test at about 204lbs, I cruises with test e for 9 weeks and my weight dropped to about 200lbs at like week 5, the last 4 weeks I've cleaned my diet up and now down to 195lbs

The drop in weight is mainly fat and water retention.

----------


## bsh

Why did u go with tren e... Just curious!

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Why did u go with tren e... Just curious!


Why not?  :Big Grin: 
I have ran Tren at 200mg per week and I loved the stuff, the aggression, the strength, want to have another run of it but at 300mg, I'm hoping it will also aid in melting some body fat, i know diet will predict the results of any compound but I do believe Tren is more likely to aid in some fat melting

Edit: you mean Tren e over Tren A?

I prefer to pin twice per week, not EOD
I don't mind pinning but I think I'd soon get sick of pinning EOD after a few weeks, I've always used long esters

----------


## InternalFire

good log man, keep on the record and lead the progress, good stuff, subbed!

----------


## bsh

Okay... I thought u had tren A last time... Just curious about the change.. 

I have some tren A on the way! I've never ran it before so I opt for a short ester in case the side were too much.. I ran a 19nor before deca , but never felt the desire for hardcore train ride up until now, lol... 

Yeah brotha, keep a good log I'm in..

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I'm at my doctor next week getting bloods, if there's any dangers I will come off the cycle.
> 
> .


Nice
You need to check cholestrol, hematocrit, blood pressure, prolactin and e2. Bunch of others too, but i would be most concerned about those 5. Kidneys/liver also, but i guess those migth be within range as you prefer injectables.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Looking for body fat estimates from the pics in original post please?
Just to help me monitor my progress.
Thanks

----------


## NACH3

Subbed!

----------


## Bio-Active

I'll be following along as well

----------


## InternalFire

> Looking for body fat estimates from the pics in original post please?
> Just to help me monitor my progress.
> Thanks


Hey, by the looks of it, it seems youre in between 15 to 20 % BF . 

You may either have some water retention which would play tricks over photo's, or it may be fatty tissue but in general lookin ok man.

If I was to pick precise number I would call 17% BF

PS: your photos dont seem to open easy for me, I have to press multiple times and eventually to download to open them, wonder if its just me or the way you upload them? I'd say give a try to postimg.org , I found it to be real awesome at hosting pics and its 100% free too, also ads-free.

PPS: I myself use two ways of measuring my own BF, have plastic BF % calliper and omron body composition scales. Now I know these omron body composition scales work only to an extent but it gives good idea when using in conjunction with the BF calliper I can see where BF is as indicated and at areas where it is not its because of a stubborn fat such as abs and love handles or chest, just saying. But In general, BF calliper is cheap and not completely worthless piece of tool for self measuring BF %

----------


## Mr.BB

Im here too!  :Big Grin: 




> I'm at my doctor next week getting bloods, if there's any dangers I will come off the cycle.


Good luck asking NHS GP for hormonal labs, you will need a story  :Smilie: 

If you can get e2 test I will definitely be impressed!!

----------


## krugerr

> Im here too!  Good luck asking NHS GP for hormonal labs, you will need a story  If you can get e2 test I will definitely be impressed!!


Once diagnosed and treated for TRT, I can book blood tests as I like now! And my surgery just asks me what I want tested when I arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## marcus300

watching  :Wink:

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Once diagnosed and treated for TRT, I can book blood tests as I like now! And my surgery just asks me what I want tested when I arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


do the do e2 sensitive essay? last time i got bloods they did everything but that, she just said its a female hormone so cant be done?! do they do total and free test? i only remember getting one but cant remember, sure it was call serum or something.

@MrBB i managed last time to get one told them i abused steroids and cant get errections, she gave me viagra and told me to come after a few months after steroids to check everything, im just going to tell her im competing and had to do a cycle and would she be willing to check
my liver and cholestrol and hormones etc, shes nice and shes also flirty so i think im in with a chance of pulling it off  :Big Grin:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

E2 can easily be done. I always get my e2 when i ask for it. 
Dont be too advanced. They are not experts. Drop free test. If your total is ok, your free is most likely (90%) ok aswell.

But remember hematocrit and ldl and hdl cholestrol. To me those are the ones im most curious about, in mind what you have been taking last months:-)

----------


## TheTaxMan

true silabolin, ive been taking garlic oil capsuals to help cholestrol, it has good feedback and helps the heart.

need to see liver values too

is high hematocrit mean you have to donate? what exactly is it? what happens when its too high or too low? or what can happen?

if i am refuses bloods, would it make sense to donate blood anyway? theres no harm in donating? it could only help? - would they let me donate if my cholestrol etc is out? and taking steroids ?

----------


## Mr.BB

> is high hematocrit mean you have to donate? what exactly is it? what happens when its too high or too low? or what can happen?
> 
> if i am refuses bloods, would it make sense to donate blood anyway? theres no harm in donating? it could only help? - would they let me donate if my cholestrol etc is out? and taking steroids?


High hematocrit is the percentage of red blood cells in blood is too high, the medical term is polycythemia, google it.

No harm in donating. They dont care about a bit of cholesterol. If you tell them you take steroids you are banned forever, theres a bunch of questions about drugs and about your sex life, dont tell them you are visiting hoes.... opps, was this a secret?

----------


## DanC11B

> Meal 1: Protein shake
> Meal 2: Sardines, 2 boiled egg whites, homemade protein cake
> Meal 3: Oats, banana, half scoop whey, skimmed milk (250ml)
> Meal 4: Chicken, rice, broccoli, veg
> Meal 5: Oats, banana, half scoop whey, skimmed milk (250ml)
> Meal 6: Meat or Fish, with rice or potato, veg
> Meal 7: Low fat Greek yoghurt with an orange and berries


holy shit if i ate all this i would be farting up a storm! SUBBED!

----------


## TheTaxMan

> High hematocrit is the percentage of red blood cells in blood is too high, the medical term is polycythemia, google it.
> 
> No harm in donating. They dont care about a bit of cholesterol. If you tell them you take steroids you are banned forever, theres a bunch of questions about drugs and about your sex life, dont tell them you are visiting hoes.... opps, was this a secret?


cheers BB
so they dont test for stuff? its best just denying taking anything?

----------


## TheTaxMan

> holy shit if i ate all this i would be farting up a storm! SUBBED!


ive had this diet for about 6 months now. farts were lethal first 8 weeks or so, body is used to it now i guess

just lowering the cals a bit to help lean in

----------


## USVet81

Good luck brother.

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Hey, by the looks of it, it seems youre in between 15 to 20 % BF . 
> 
> You may either have some water retention which would play tricks over photo's, or it may be fatty tissue but in general lookin ok man.
> 
> If I was to pick precise number I would call 17% BF
> 
> PS: your photos dont seem to open easy for me, I have to press multiple times and eventually to download to open them, wonder if its just me or the way you upload them? I'd say give a try to postimg.org , I found it to be real awesome at hosting pics and its 100% free too, also ads-free.
> 
> PPS: I myself use two ways of measuring my own BF, have plastic BF % calliper and omron body composition scales. Now I know these omron body composition scales work only to an extent but it gives good idea when using in conjunction with the BF calliper I can see where BF is as indicated and at areas where it is not its because of a stubborn fat such as abs and love handles or chest, just saying. But In general, BF calliper is cheap and not completely worthless piece of tool for self measuring BF %


just trying the website u told me about, is this better?

----------


## InternalFire

yea man, pics open now in new tab on single click of a button, I find it much better  :Wink:  Im sure others will too  :Smilie: 

was my guestimate for BF something you was expecting or else?

----------


## Mr.BB

> cheers BB
> so they dont test for stuff? its best just denying taking anything?


Yes, they test for the important stuff (hiv, hep, etc), they might even check some other stuff like liver values but im not sure. Here they send me a sms a few days later saying my blood was normal and saying thank you.
The only thing you should restrain from donating in my opinion, is if you are taking isotretinoin (accutane) cause it will for sure cause fetus deformation if blood is given to a pregnant woman.

The some of the questions you have to lie, like taken any injectables etc, if you hesitate or try to tell the truth you will be refused on the spot. Really hate the sex questions, basically they can refuse you if you dont have the same sex partner last 6 months, think most ppl lie in this questions. Maybe in the UK is different, dont know for sure.

----------


## InternalFire

I would say why not look in to self-bleeding ? Just research this topic, from what I know lots folks do this too, and its not as scary as it seems to be from the first look

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Yes, they test for the important stuff (hiv, hep, etc), they might even check some other stuff like liver values but im not sure. Here they send me a sms a few days later saying my blood was normal and saying thank you.
> The only thing you should restrain from donating in my opinion, is if you are taking isotretinoin (accutane) cause it will for sure cause fetus deformation if blood is given to a pregnant woman.
> 
> The some of the questions you have to lie, like taken any injectables etc, if you hesitate or try to tell the truth you will be refused on the spot. Really hate the sex questions, basically they can refuse you if you dont have the same sex partner last 6 months, think most ppl lie in this questions. Maybe in the UK is different, dont know for sure.


thanks for all that info mate
all i can do is go in and see whats what

im not taking accutane or anything, had the same partner for 3 years.
i hear you get real dizzy after donating blood, hope it doesnt trigger my anxiety which ive kept under control really well for the last 8 months

----------


## TheTaxMan

> I would say why not look in to self-bleeding ? Just research this topic, from what I know lots folks do this too, and its not as scary as it seems to be from the first look



fvck that i seen a vid of it, looks brutal, id rather a nurse do it, i can inject gear but i couldnt pin my own vein, id feel sick or pass out lol.

----------


## TheTaxMan

> yea man, pics open now in new tab on single click of a button, I find it much better  Im sure others will too 
> 
> was my guestimate for BF something you was expecting or else?


yea i was expecting 16-18% but was hoping for 15%, im seeing changes every week since tidying diet and completley eliminating alcohol intake which ive had a soft spot for for a long time.

im just trying to get as close to 10% as possible over the next 13 weeks, id be happy with 12%

i could drop calories even more but dont want any muscle or size loss, id rather a steady cut

----------


## InternalFire

up your protein and drop your carbs, also increase cardio frequencies and if you hold on to your regimen at least for a few week trial you should see fat going away rather quick I would say, but there are few good diets to try, and dropping water weight and body-fat quick has alot to do with how much carbs you have in your diet. I did read few books in recent past where they stated that average 1g of glycogen in your body holds about 3g of water which in result makes you look puffy and fat, not necessarily its the fat that your body stores but it looks like it, so, just saying, but carb cycling may be something you wanna read in to, otherwise in general lowering your carbs just to keep you going to whatever minimum carbs you can deal with would be good approach I believe

----------


## TheTaxMan

to be honest the changes i have made are making decent progress which im happy with, cuting out 2000cals per week of beer and 4 cheat meals.

i think il stick to what im doing for now, and when things stall il look to change, but at the min im happy the way things are going, im eating a lot of protein, i have carbs in a lot of meals but they arent high, just enough to keep hunger away and energy levels for work and training there

----------


## InternalFire

of course man, if things are working for you, no need to fix them if there not broken, it was just a suggestion, but Im pretty sure you already knew all the options anyway  :Wink:  at the end of the day, any diet can work well if the main ingredient in the equation is not forgotten - the consistency

----------


## BG

> watching


You hAve issues. 


Good luck tax.

----------


## Mr.BB

> i hear you get real dizzy after donating blood, hope it doesnt trigger my anxiety which ive kept under control really well for the last 8 months


Dont be a pus*y  :Smilie: 

You get dizzy if your rbc is low or you are dehydrated, suspect you the exact opposite.
Dont try training the same day.

----------


## InternalFire

^ x2 

get supervised first few times by a friend or someone who would catch you before you hit the floor or anything else, prepare educate yourself on the matter necessary and practice, and I would bet the third time you would do it like a pro. Not saying you must and you should, no, just saying its one of the easy options if you can prepare yourself for it.

seriously, would you rather risk your health or take some extra sh!t to thin your blood rather than self bleed if donating would become not an option? 
Things do turnaround some times unexpected and you have to do what you must, man-UP  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

if i had to self bleed for life or death i would, what i meant is id rather sit in a comfy chair and the nurse do it while i stare at her titties, rather than sit in my bathroom with blood pissin out everywhere lol

----------


## TheTaxMan

i know bloodwork will give this a more accurate answer

but how often should i donate on this cycle? ive just registered online and can now book appointments, do i donate weekly? once a month?

----------


## InternalFire

I see folks that blast and cruise @ ~200mg test a week they would go in 3-4 times a year to donate, I dont know for certain but I think you should follow your bloodwork results and go by that, I would say first few donations and if you keep your cycles constant or B&C you could probably learn how your body works and when donating is due

Al Bundy at the dentist

----------


## Mr.BB

> but how often should i donate on this cycle? ive just registered online and can now book appointments, do i donate weekly? once a month?


They only let you donate every 8 or 12 weeks. Here is 12, dont know in UK. BiB or Marcus wil know.

----------


## TheTaxMan

question for those who have used anadrol 
does it stop muscle soreness?
ive increased the intensity, and weight and lowered my rest time, it was giving me serious doms but now im not getting much pain the days after my work outs, i beasted my tris for 45 mins last night, lifted to true failure etc
but today there is no pain just tiny bit tenderness if anything? is it the anadrol?

been on it for 8 days, strength and pumps are real good, just last few days my doms have stopped

----------


## InternalFire

I seem to spam your thread alot, apologies if Im too much in your face  :Big Grin:  

I cant give direct answer to this but just a precaution warning that flashed in my mind against accidentally tearing a tendon or muscle itself, I know for a fact some compounds will buffer pain and body's natural warning signs that otherwise you would feel w/o gear where you would stop before you injure yourself, on gear you should be very careful I think - not to try go all-out every time whatever your body feels capable-like that day, but follow the routine you have set out to yourself and increase your weights/reps gradually every time in a similar fashion, so you let your tendons to adapt to load and catch up in growth, as muscles tend to grow faster than connective tissue, but again, every compound may have its unique cons/pros so to research in detail whatever youre using and combining would be wise. I know many stories where guys tore there pec delt bicep tricep etc because of overestimating training capacity while on some compounds, so just a warning, hope you do well man

----------


## TheTaxMan

no your fine, spam away buddy

thanks for the heads up

ive trained this way before in the past and never had injuries so touch wood il be fine

just want to know why im not getting anymore DOMS since the anadrol , its
almost like its speeding my recovery up incredibly quick

----------


## InternalFire

it may be aiding in either recovery or volumization of the muscle cells and knowing you get about 6L of water ED that may explain why your recovery is so rapid considering you run multiple compounds too, as the lactic acid from the muscle breakdown is being removed quicker probably due to more water retention, but that doesnt mean that the muscle does repair quicker, but its not impossible either  :Wink:  hence if muscle feels good but you go in for training sooner that its recovered and add same or greater workload on it again and again you may experience an injury

^^ that ^^ is mostly a theory that would make sense to me

with great power comes great tears  :Big Grin:  be careful

----------


## TheTaxMan

thanks mate

couple of pics today, feeling really good, you can see the veins in my biceps which i have never had until the last couple of days, so really happy about that (excuse the blury pics, i was tensing so the camera was shaking a little lol)

cant wait to drop more bodyfat, im feeling more
muscular as the time goes on, i was 195lbs last week, i was 192lbs this morning, gutted watching the scales go down but i feel bigger, my shirts are still really fitted and my shape is improving rather than looking smooth

was at a birthday party last night and ate buffet food, felt like shit this morning and bloated, its like i reacted to the food, face felt bloated etc

----------


## InternalFire

lookin bigger, looking good!

----------


## bsh

Biceps are getting big bro... Look in' good! Keep up the hard work...

----------


## TheTaxMan

cheers lads
i must note that ive had like a metal taste on my lips and my mouth since starting this cycle, bit like a copper taste or if you put a coin in your mouth, cant remember it on my last go of tren e (same lab)

----------


## TheTaxMan

a few hours after sayimg theres no DOMS, im starting to feel my shoulders hurting from tuesday and now tris starting to hurt from wednesday. usualy feel aches quicker but i am starting to feel they have been pushed

loving the anadrol but im about to start day 9 of it in the morning and i am really starting to feel the water retention kick in  :Frown:  it would be a shame to drop it but also a shame to start feeling and looking healthier and leaner, particulary in the face/cheeks and now the opposite,

maybe i should pulse it? 9 days on 9 days off? thoughts from anadrol users?

im on 0.5 dex EOD
high water intake
clean diet (apart from eating crap at a b/day party wednesday) - bloat has seemed to occur since then?
no alcohol

do i monitor the bloat for a few days?
or
do i accept i cant run anadrol for 4-5 weeks and just start pulsing it instead?

----------


## NACH3

Look you can stay very lean on a-drol! It's all diet and training, keeping water intake very high & cardio if needed! 

I would pulse it! What other sides are you getting? If your getting sides you need to drop it asap and keep track of when you can pulse it! You say your feeling real bloated on day 9 - the thing is when you pulse an oral once you get the sides it's too late and you've ran it too long! Id suggest drop it for 10days then when you start it back up keep an eye for any sides(lethargy, stomach problems=harder to eat, bloat(which Id you just backloaded it you can use the water weight to further your gains)!

If pulsing the drol - it sounds like 7on and 7off would serve you well... I was able to keep the sides at bay(mainly stomach issues were the worst as I was bulking) and run 12-14days on w/10off... This sounds like it won't work for you(that duration - which is fine we are all different... So my .02 is either drop it and backload it if bulking(as the water will come off after compiund is ceased! Or - pulse it and when I run drol again I know not to try for 14days but rather maybe go 10on 7off or 12on 10off etc! It's finding that balance of no sides! It's a learning experience(always)... 
Hope that helped brotha

----------


## TheTaxMan

yes that helped a lot Nach thank you

there is no other sides, whites of eyes are good, skin colour good, no real lethargy, no stomach pains, no struggling to eat, urine is clear (exept first piss in morning)

on wednesday i was at a birthday party and ate some crap, and that day also had poor water intake, then thursday my cheeks are slightly puffy compared to normal.

could that 1 day of poor water intake and crappy food caused temp bloat? (i only had like 30% of my normal water intake that day)

think i should monitor it a couple of days and see if it was the sloppy day that caused it? it seems strange theres no sides but slight bloat - its noy severe by any means, my wife said when she stares and looks for it she can see a little bloat but at a quick look it wouldnt be enough to notice

im going somewhere special on sunday and the last thing i want is a swollen face lol

i dont know wether to just drop it and pulse it or monitor it and drink 8 liters of water per day instead of 6

what would you in my case baring in mind the slight bloat occured after a day of shitty diet and water intake and no other sides?

thanks again

----------


## TheTaxMan

maybe im over reacting i dont know  :Frown:  feel a bit crappy today, had a shitty sleep last night, sometimes if i have lack of sleep i feel bloated in the face, anyone relate to it?

i dont look that bad when i see my physique, feel leanish and big which is good
just face feels puffy :/

sound and feel like a woman today lmao should get my E2 checked  :Big Grin:

----------


## InternalFire

keep your eye on nipples and there sensitivity or any lumps behind and around in behind the nipple, I still feel carbs in your diet with so much water + compounds your running is what makes you feel the way you do, maybe Im wrong, but that would be my take. I've experimented alot with carbs in my diet, and for me is the #1 reason I get puffy face and excess water retention, feel like from a hangover

lookin good otherwise

----------


## TheTaxMan

cheers buddy
i have a feel round everyday, everythings normal atm.
although my carbs may seem high, they arent, i only have a small portion of oats or small portion of rice or potato, meals are higher in veg and protein than they are carbs, i just like to keep carbs constant (little and often) for energy

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> i dont know wether to just drop it and pulse it or monitor it and drink 8 liters of water per day instead of 6


Wait!! You drink 8 lt of water per day??

----------


## InternalFire

for me 4lt is the most I can do, and me be pissy like a fountain then. Usually 2-3 Litre a day on a good day. I did hear people struggle with 2liter a day sometimes which is weird, but I rarely hear folks do 4+ litres of water a day, I guess I live and learn

----------


## Sfla80

On cycle you guys should be getting minimum 4lt (little over a gallon).

I know a few here drinking 2 gallons a day.

I drink 1-1.5 lt just in a workout alone. Depending if I add cardio in

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> On cycle you guys should be getting minimum 4lt (little over a gallon). I know a few here drinking 2 gallons a day. I drink 1-1.5 lt just in a workout alone. Depending if I add cardio in


Drinking too much water can cause hyponatremia and also will make you bloated!
3-4 lt it's still ok,but 6-8 lt? This is over drinking and it's really dangerous!

----------


## NACH3

> Drinking too much water can cause hyponatremia and also will make you bloated!
> 3-4 lt it's still ok,but 6-8 lt? This is over drinking and it's really dangerous!


If your replacing your electrolytes 6-8lt is fine! 

@Tax 
I'd drop the drol as your starting to get more sides from explaining what you have... Pulse it - now you know you can't go 10days - I'd try 7on 7off and see how it works(it'd be a waste if you tried to run it longer than 10days imo) as you do not want to experience any sides

----------


## Sfla80

> Drinking too much water can cause hyponatremia and also will make you bloated!
> 3-4 lt it's still ok,but 6-8 lt? This is over drinking and it's really dangerous!


Agreed can be dangerous drinking 6-8 in few hours time. But we r talking a whole day. Minimum 14 hrs. 

Anyways tax sorry to derail this

----------


## TheTaxMan

no its fine, i have always wondered if it was possible to drink to much water a day

i aim for 6liters per day, usualy hit 5 liters per day

i have to force it down and im sick of needing a piss, but its a nice feeling to see clear piss and feel really hydrated

ive took my anadrol today (day 9) this will be my last day on it and im going to pulse it like you said nach, thanks a lot for pitching in so quickly

----------


## Mr.BB

Werent you going for bloods??

More than 4-5 liters is a waste and might be dangerous, even this is only needed in hot weather or high cardio conditions.

----------


## Sfla80

> no its fine, i have always wondered if it was possible to drink to much water a day
> 
> i aim for 6liters per day, usualy hit 5 liters per day
> 
> i have to force it down and im sick of needing a piss, but its a nice feeling to see clear piss and feel really hydrated
> 
> ive took my anadrol today (day 9) this will be my last day on it and im going to pulse it like you said nach, thanks a lot for pitching in so quickly


Benefits out weight the negative on water intake. 

Learned the hard way (few times)

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Werent you going for bloods??
> 
> More than 4-5 liters is a waste and might be dangerous, even this is only needed in hot weather or high cardio conditions.


im at docs monday buddy, then will be reffered to a nurse, so probably middle of next week

also im donating blood, im booked in not this monday but the one after.

----------


## TheTaxMan

to let you all know ive had 6lt of water today and pissed about 40 times and my water retention has gone lol

----------


## Sfla80

> to let you all know ive had 6lt of water today and pissed about 40 times and my water retention has gone lol


Lmafo....nice

----------


## InternalFire

hahaha! good one  :Big Grin: 

just anecdotal: 

I wonder if your body got used to getting 6L/day every day of water flow and then on the recent day body found out youre suddenly not giving it its water amount that day and it began to not let the water out any more and to hold on to all the fluids in your body, and then next day when you resumed your water drinking habit of 6L/day again, it didnt realize it so quick and you've suddenly balooned  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thats what i think may have happened, plus a bit birthday cake on that day  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 1/Start weight 195lbs
Day 10/Current weight 191lbs

I dont know why but every cycle, around 10-14 days in i either get test flu or feel like shit for a few days, and this cycle is no different, roll on next week when il be back to feeling normal

----------


## InternalFire

getting bigger man, good work.

I did read on about putting a serious toll on ones immune system while taking gear, so I guess you're in the same...

just take care more with your diet and adjust from there, the more organic and nutrient/vitamin/mineral rich foods the better, and of course - sleep is crucial too, but I bet you know most if not all that already  :Wink:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Yea  :Smilie: 

my sons been teething the last 3 nights, that hasnt helped at all, lucky if ive had 3-4 hours sleep each night over the weekend  :Frown:  having a super early night tonight

Latest pics are no pump after 2 full rest days, ive needed them

Cheers IM

----------


## TheTaxMan

Decided to take another rest day last night, plenty of water and food, woke up today feeling much better, cant wait to smash the gym after work.
Im happy with my size bare in mind 3 days rest and no pump here.
My chest is starting to thicken since changing my training style which im happy about, quads and calf muscles also starting to lift.

----------


## InternalFire

Well man, its either my phone screen or maybe it is for real, bu check your right nipple, hope all is good

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thats my left nipple, cant feel anything under either, maybe its bodyfat?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 16

Chest is starting to thicken, and i feel like im getting bigger
How could i be growing if in eating under maitenance? Im not complaining, really filling my clothes and getting compliments, is it just the water weight filling me out do you think?

Can feel strength increase as well and im only at day 16, cant wait for more to come, i hop back on the anadrol in 3 days time as well, going 7 days on and 7 days off pulsing

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

ive been scrolling but didnt find it....did u get your answers on hct, cholestrol, prolactin, e2, bloodpressure? It would be real interesting to see having blasting and cruising with 19nors for 6 months.....and now anadrol ??...it could be dangerous for an amateur with just the aid from internet starting on an anadrol/test/tren blast with hct, bp and cholestrol values out of this world.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I think its because your getting leaner so it gives the illusion your bigger...you are essentially doing a recomp...you are not loseing muscle due to the gear and you are probably gaining some too so its win win imho...

----------


## InternalFire

looking good Tax, upper chest seem fuller, and over all leaner chest than before.

It may or may not be water depending on your chest workout regimen, however, muscle cells are filled mainly with fluids so in theory, it could be called water/fluid retention while at high concentrations of N.O. content  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

It could be a result of switching up my training as well, been lifting heavy as fvck for the last 3 weeks, working to true failure with low rest times, body maybe responding from it.

Really hope i lean in more i am enjoying looking leaner, my face looks more healthy as well, more drawn in rather than puffy  :LOL:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 20 

195lbs (weight has been slowly going back up over the last week)

Feel much leaner though, chest and legs are slowly thickening which im pleased with

Libido is starting to go up now, no bad sides fromthe tren as of yet, i know its still early days for enth esters

Pics are on rest day with no pump, been back on the anadrol for 2 days

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thought id ad these 2 comparison pics
Left pic is 2 weeks prior to cycle, right pic today

In total thats 5 weeks difference, im happy with it but dont know if its classed as "good" progress?

I could cut more drasticaly but dont want to trade in any muscle loss at all

Hopefuly im doing ok as it is, i feel fuller, bigger and leaner and my weight is not much different

----------


## InternalFire

Hey, ever read dan duchaines bodyopus and other of his books? Anything about carb cycling? Just curious? Keep the good progress man

----------


## TheTaxMan

No ive never heard of him to be honest.

I dont think i could last a full day at a physical job and then train and run a house and family when i get in without any carbs lol

----------


## InternalFire

never say never, there's tons of good read about how things work and why, and I never thought for once of the same as you say, but hey, things change when you let your meat, that sits in between your ears, go trough some "education", things happen  :Wink: 

These are old, very old reads I may say, but some things dont change over time much if at all, I suggest you go look in to that and do some reading, know it all and pick what makes sense and absorb. 
I was surprised how much new info I gathered from reading all that there is in regards of books, pdf, ebooks etc, old or new, about the topic of diets, AAS and etc. 

PM your way

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 23 post chest workout

Im really happy with the way my chest is coming on, its starting to thicken and shape much better.

Starting to feel the juice kicking in, aggression and libido increasing now, feeling strong and getting some good pumps, feel full throughout the full day and filling clothes really well

These pics dont do the torso any justice, ive drank shed lots of water, had lots of food just before and the trousers im wearing are 2 sizes to small for me, they just old work clothes i have that i use for gardening etc lol

but anyway, wanted to show the mass thats starting to come a long, as well as the veins ive never seen before, felt like a tank after this session

----------


## NACH3

Looking good man... Chest is starting to fill out nice! Keep it up brother!

----------


## Kyle1337

Looking thick Tax!! Traps look good!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Cheers fellas

Hopefully its just the beginning, look forward to the next couple of months

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 25 weight is bouncing all over the place
Over the last week ive been 198. 195, 191, 193, 195, 192

Maybe due to pulsing the anadrol ?

Im not to bothered about the numbers on the scales but as long as my reflection in the mirror keeps improving and my lagging muscles improve im happy

----------


## krugerr

> Day 25 weight is bouncing all over the place
> Over the last week ive been 198. 195, 191, 193, 195, 192
> 
> Maybe due to pulsing the anadrol ?
> 
> Im not to bothered about the numbers on the scales but as long as my reflection in the mirror keeps improving and my lagging muscles improve im happy


See, now we are getting noticable changes from the start mate. I hope you are still avoiding the beers and your 4-5 cheats a week!
I think convincing you to use a calorie tracker was the start of good things for you. You seem to have turned a corner. Keep going brother!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks Krugerr, i dont drink at all now, on the odd occasion il share a bottle of wine with the wife but thats about it, on an evening when i feel stressed i just jump on the PS4 and vape a bit of low MG nicotine juice, it chills me straight out rather than grabbing 4 beers.

I will have 1 takeaway per week, the rest of my food is all my diet.

Thanks for the support and advice you have been giving!

----------


## Mr.BB

> Thanks Krugerr, i dont drink at all now, on the odd occasion il share a bottle of wine with the wife but thats about it, on an evening when i feel stressed i just jump on the PS4 and vape a bit of low MG nicotine juice, it chills me straight out rather than grabbing 4 beers.


Congratz on the lifestyle change m8!!

Your bicep peak is growing, looking good!

----------


## krugerr

> Thanks Krugerr, i dont drink at all now, on the odd occasion il share a bottle of wine with the wife but thats about it, on an evening when i feel stressed i just jump on the PS4 and vape a bit of low MG nicotine juice, it chills me straight out rather than grabbing 4 beers.
> 
> I will have 1 takeaway per week, the rest of my food is all my diet.
> 
> Thanks for the support and advice you have been giving!


You've been receiving great advice from many here  :Smilie: 
And it shows now! Look forward to seeing the end result!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Me too buddy, just wish i had of changed earlier, guess i was ignorant and stubborn

As they say, onwards and upwards!

----------


## krugerr

> Me too buddy, just wish i had of changed earlier, guess i was ignorant and stubborn As they say, onwards and upwards!


Onwards, yes. 
Upwards, no. Unfortunately you're stuck at 5'6"  :Wink: 

<OS_dispatch_semaphore: 0x6aba30>

----------


## Althenery

The tax man
How's your mood on this cycle?

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Onwards, yes. 
> Upwards, no. Unfortunately you're stuck at 5'6" 
> 
> <OS_dispatch_semaphore: 0x6aba30>



5ft8  :Wink:  5ft8.5 to be exact

----------


## TheTaxMan

> The tax man
> How's your mood on this cycle?


Mood has been fine, last few days my aggression and snappyness has gone up, if somethings not going right at work or at home i can feel a rage coming on and have to calm myself down and think twice before raging, more than capable though.

My general body temperature feels like its gone up a little over the last couple of days, i wouldnt call them night sweats, just generaly feel warmer all round during the day and night, but no sweats.

In general i feel happy, excited, strong, cofident, just got to keep a grip of the potential anger release at times, but ive been there before in the past and know how to control my temper.

----------


## InternalFire

nice progress, keep it tight man! REP+

Did you get/read my PM?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Yes IM, i never got round to replying, im waiting on my laptop to be fixed to download it as i just use iphone on here

Sorry for not getting back to you buddy

----------


## InternalFire

its cool, I was watching my torrent not moving an inch for a good few days and thought, well, he probably doesnt give a sh** so f*** this torrent I thought then deleted it w/o thinking too much... I guess I will re-upload next time you reply to me, when you're ready, all is cool, keep them gainz growing man

----------


## Althenery

I'm currently on the same cycle, I'm about week 2 and anadrol sucks the energy out of me, I feel super lazy but sure those gains come quick if you eat and train ??

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

"100% British Beef" lol......damned you must have done some deep asskissing for that one... :Asskiss:

----------


## TheTaxMan

> "100% British Beef" lol......damned you must have done some deep asskissing for that one...


Lol… you can request any title name you want when you hit 3,000 posts, your going to be Norwegian Beast?

----------


## TheTaxMan

> I'm currently on the same cycle, I'm about week 2 and anadrol sucks the energy out of me, I feel super lazy but sure those gains come quick if you eat and train ??


Im pulsing it 7 days on 7 days off, i found once i got to day 10 i was very lethargic, my orginal plan was to go 4 weeks but at day 10 i was lethargic and bloating slightly, 7 days on 7 days off works great for me.

Will post pics tomorrow and update

----------


## TheTaxMan

Day 32
Weight this morning 193lbs

Have really felt the tren /test over the last week

Irritable, aggressive, short tempered.
Im going to have to try and control this as the wife is not happy. Ive became snappy at the smallest things.

I have and still am setting up my own business over the last few weeks and last week was pretty stressful so that probably hasnt helped the situation, ive sorted out a lot of stuff and been building my website etc and most of its done so that should hopefuly give me a bit more breathing space, its been pretty tough setting up a business, working full time and have a really naughty toddler running around  :LOL: 

I also had 4 days off the gym in a row, i was tired last week, stressed and just so busy, i also felt a bit run down. Trained my chest last night and felt great, feel great today as well, mood is high, determination is higher than ever. Cant wait to train tonight

Can see myself leaning in nicely now though!

I have a painful lump on my left nipple return, so started popping 20mg of nolvadex ED along with my AI.

My doc wont give me bloodwork at the moment so im looking at private, but damn the costs are insane and thats just for a couple of test such as liver and prolactin, start requesting e2 and all the rest it just becomes silly. So im shopping around.

Im looking forward to getting through this cycle and bailing out, feel like ive pushed the boundaries and took too many risks but it is what it is now, i will finish this last run.

Hop back on the anadrol for another week tomorrow.

Few pics from this morning

----------


## TheTaxMan



----------


## Althenery

Day 15 on anadrol /test/tren 
Before I stated Anadrol I ran test/tren low dose for 3 weeks then taper up test to 500 and tren to 400 and added anadrol. Good or bad pregress?

----------


## InternalFire

> ...


How about opening your own thread instead of hijacking?

----------


## Althenery

> How about opening your own thread instead of hijacking?


 I'm just posting my results In a ralated post

----------


## InternalFire

my bad, I see I came out as a d!ck, just ignore me

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Day 15 on anadrol /test/tren 
> Before I stated Anadrol I ran test/tren low dose for 3 weeks then taper up test to 500 and tren to 400 and added anadrol. Good or bad pregress?


Cant really see, the image is very blury, one pic (the right looks a lot of colour changes compared to the other one, like it has been airbrushed or filtered)

The room your in is different colours/shades and you look like you have been tanning lots lol.

Maybe post more clear pics. Hope the cycle is going well for you.

---

My cycle will look like this since i found i cant handle the anadrol sides past 10 days.

Test e 14 weeks 750mg per week
Tren e 12 weeks 300mg per week
Anadrol 50mg ED, week 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11 (a total of 6 weeks pulsing)

I started week 5 yesterday (tuesday 12th)

Cycle should start hitting me now  :Smilie: 

The aggression since my last post has dropped a lot now that i have finished a lot of stressful business start up tasks, website, purchasing etc

Lump under my left nipple is going down and not as painful since popping the 20mg Nolva ED

----------


## Althenery

> Cant really see, the image is very blury, one pic (the right looks a lot of colour changes compared to the other one, like it has been airbrushed or filtered) The room your in is different colours/shades and you look like you have been tanning lots lol. Maybe post more clear pics. Hope the cycle is going well for you. --- My cycle will look like this since i found i cant handle the anadrol sides past 10 days. Test e 14 weeks 750mg per week Tren e 12 weeks 300mg per week Anadrol 50mg ED, week 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11 (a total of 6 weeks pulsing) I started week 5 yesterday (tuesday 12th) Cycle should start hitting me now  The aggression since my last post has dropped a lot now that i have finished a lot of stressful business start up tasks, website, purchasing etc Lump under my left nipple is going down and not as painful since popping the 20mg Nolva ED


The one on the left it's before I added 15 pounds and fell leaner, both pics are taken from a video from the same room , same lightning . They haven't been temper with I don't know why the color looks so diferent lol

----------


## TheTaxMan

You definatley need to try and get clearer pics to compare buddy

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Hey man, this is not an attack or insult at all:
IMO you should have been leaner before starting a cycle. You are well over 20% bf in those beginner pics, I think you should have had your lbm in check before starting such a high dose of test (750?) along with tren , great as it may be. Idk, not bein a dick, but think it might have been healthier for ya if you had

----------


## Back In Black

^^^^that was discussed in a previous thread of his, how about some positivity.

Tax, will your local needle exchange/health shop not do any bloodwork for you for free?

----------


## AllKindsOGains

I'm done bein a dik.

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Letting Wilson go. Gotta stay with the raft. Sorry

----------


## Back In Black

> K, done with advice. Posting "non negativity intended" evidently does not work and = reprimand. So hey, you look great man! Great time to start a cycle!! Update consistently bro!





> ^^^^^^Backtoattack


Tick tock..........

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Last time i will adress this. You have been blasting, and crusing 19nors and you have started another 19nor blast. You said you would do bloods before that last blast and tell us abouth your hct, cholestrol, e2, prolactin and BP stats.
Im not trying to babysit you and trust me, whatever choice you do is fine with me, but i think it would be real interesting to see those values.
If i missed it, forgive me...im just a northman with snow in my eyes :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AllKindsOGains

> Tick tock..........


Ive been takin anger out where it's just making me look stupid and ignorant. I apologize

----------


## TheTaxMan

Im lost with all the edits akog, but yea i already know what your saying, theres things i should have done and changed earlier. Its something ive learned and can use it to advise others in the future

BIB, my local exchage used to do a steroid evening where they would do bloods, test liver etc etc, i remember seeing posters years ago when getting needles.

I rang them a few weeks ago and they closed due to lack if government funding/cost cutting :/

Im still looking about but i may have to just ride the next couple of months out and see whats what.

My doc wont do bloods until i come off to finish this "on going investigation" that i made up to get bloods the last time, saying i had ED from steroid use when there was nothing wrong with me, she asked me if im on and i said yes, i finish in 8 weeks, she said she will do bloods then but not now. I mentioned health risks etc but she didnt pay much attention to it, just said come back when ive discontinued steroid use so she can see whats going on when im normal.

To get everything i need, privatley is hitting £500 mark, i of course believe that no money should come inbetween health but its too much to shift out my pocket at the min, especialy starting my business

Hmm

----------


## Althenery

> Ive been takin anger out where it's just making me look stupid and ignorant. I apologize


I get my anger out on strangers

----------


## AllKindsOGains

Hey man, I'm glad you are handling the situation as best you can, I know finances can be tight, but def get your health as a first priority. 
I edited my posts because although I still believe that what I had said is a valid point, I reacted to a vets comment in an immature way, and I don't need to be bashing a member of the forum. You have all the advice information and support you can get from this forum and it's members, and we care about you and your health too dude. Let us know how it goes.

----------


## InternalFire

Did I say it before - self bleeding?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Im lost with all the edits akog, but yea i already know what your saying, theres things i should have done and changed earlier. Its something ive learned and can use it to advise others in the future
> 
> BIB, my local exchage used to do a steroid evening where they would do bloods, test liver etc etc, i remember seeing posters years ago when getting needles.
> 
> I rang them a few weeks ago and they closed due to lack if government funding/cost cutting :/
> 
> Im still looking about but i may have to just ride the next couple of months out and see whats what.
> 
> My doc wont do bloods until i come off to finish this "on going investigation" that i made up to get bloods the last time, saying i had ED from steroid use when there was nothing wrong with me, she asked me if im on and i said yes, i finish in 8 weeks, she said she will do bloods then but not now. I mentioned health risks etc but she didnt pay much attention to it, just said come back when ive discontinued steroid use so she can see whats going on when im normal.
> ...


U got more excuses than a niggah going to jail man.....:-)

Ok, man, this is free and important. Check your restpulse then " Just before you go to sleep in bed, feel the pulse with a fingertip at your wrist. Count the bits for 30 sekunds. Then multiply by 2. If you are below 70, i have red reports telling in 70-80% of the cases your cardivaskucar system migth be ok. If 80+, especially if its 80+ when you wake up also, something may be wrong.

----------


## TheTaxMan

@akog yea your point is valid, its just something thats been said a few times and something i already knew.

@insane fvck self bleeding i couldnt do that sh1t

@sil 76bpm (im at work, but have been chilling for 10 mins)

----------


## TheTaxMan

This is me this morning, water intake was a bit poor yesterday, feel a bit puffy


pic upload

----------


## krugerr

> This is me this morning, water intake was a bit poor yesterday, feel a bit puffy pic upload


Hey brother. 

There's clear progress now. Kudos to you for making some big changes to your lifestyle. Keep going!!

How long left of this cycle?

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks krugerr

8 weeks of tren E left to do
10 weeks of test E left to do

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> This is me this morning, water intake was a bit poor yesterday, feel a bit puffy
> 
> 
> pic upload


Huge progress in arms and shoulders,chest is good also.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks MrF

I love the way im training at the moment, when my mind thinks i cant push one more i scream to myself UP and squeeze like 1-2 more out  :Smilie:  seems to be working well

----------


## AllKindsOGains

I like the head veins =) I wanna see those in the arms and shoulders now
Keep on it brotha!!

----------


## Mr.BB

> To get everything i need, privatley is hitting £500 mark, i of course believe that no money should come inbetween health but its too much to shift out my pocket at the min, especialy starting my business


You need to go directly to a lab, otherwise if you go to a clinic they will charge you alot, clinics subcontract labs. 

Of course, that you need to know what you are doing, if you go to a lab you need to be confident and name the tests you want done privately, if you look hesitant and dont know what tests you want they may tell you to go to a doctor.

I can get LH, FSH, total T and free T for 60. ALT and AST is like 10 more.

----------


## Mr.BB

Quick google: Medi-Labs :: Private Blood Testing and Health Screening by MediChecks.com

49£ -> http://www.medi-labs.com/tests/Liver-Check

119£ -> http://www.medi-labs.com/tests/Andropause-Profile


C'mon Tax...

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks for that BB, thats more than affordable for me

Are those the only 2 tests i need?

----------


## TheTaxMan

DAY 41
Weight 194lbs

Mood is good, have to watch my temper but im getting used to it and can control it
Lump in nipple almost fully gone now

----------


## Mr.BB

> Thanks for that BB, thats more than affordable for me
> 
> Are those the only 2 tests i need?


On cycle you dont need the andropause Profile, unless you want to check your testosterone level (to check is gear is good), even then better just to do testosterone alone as LH and FSH will be nill.
Liver panel, complete blood count and Cholesterol check are the tests you should do on cycle, you can add Oestradiol if you want to manage estrogen. I would call them to see if they have a Oestradiol better suited for men (sensitive assay oestradiol)

Bare in mind I found this through a basic google search, did not shop for it at all. There might be local labs that have even better price options. Pretty sure a local lab will not refuse your business if you ask for private blood checks, of course you have to name the tests you want.
The problem is when you go to clinics which always subcontract the lab with a hefty margin and also will charge the doctor consult to name the tests and check the results.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Hey guys

Im finding it hard to control my water retention on 750mg test, even with a clean diet and high water intake, im on 0.5mg arimidex eod as well.

Last time i did tren the test was matched with the tren dose, well not exactly it was 250mg test 200mg tren

Now is 750mg test 300mg tren, and im bloating off the high test

Can i lower it down to 500mg? Will it hinder my cycle? Loss of strength etc?

I could even lower the test right down to 250mg and increase the tren to 350mg to compensate on any potential loss in strength?

Im worried altering doses now can just mess my levels too much, but im not liking the water retention, its smoothing me off and im on holiday in 8 weeks so want to do something about it now, i could of course end the cycle but thats not happening.

My arms are lean and vascular

But im noticing my cheeks bloating and my abdomen smoothing off, i know for sure its not fat, its almost like the high test enth has creeped up, bare in mind im at like what week 6 now. Perfect time for when these enth esters will be taking their course. I think lowering the test is the best option but to what dose and will i expect to lose strength? Im enjoying how strong im getting so that would be a shame to experience

Thanks for your help

----------


## InternalFire

Well, good to see youre progressing, 750mg test a week is alot  :Big Grin:  however, from my own experience, I upped 5kg (~10lb) in 1 day of carbing up, and that is a water bloat, my face, cheeks, abs, thighs and back swolen and Im gonna loose this all water weight in next 2-3 days or less with my diet and cardio only, Ima gonna p!ss you off big time saying this again - *watch your carb intake*  :Big Grin:  , thats maybe whats causing it or plays big part in the equation, I feel would be worth just try, keep your protein intake not too-high but carb down (20-40g carbs a day with cardio on top)for few days and watch whats happening with your body... what do you think?

Keep us updated, good stuff man

----------


## TheTaxMan

I forgot to mention ive had a pretty stressful couple of weeks as well as some poor sleep, i wonder if that has any impact on bloat/water retention.

Hopefuly others will chime in and i can make a decision on what to do, cut carbs a little more, or lower test or both

----------


## TheTaxMan

Quick pic before bed, you can see what i mean my stomache feels like smoothed over/bit puffy, my cheeks are the same, its probably been within the last week

----------


## TheTaxMan

Heres a few pics in my usual spot this morning to keep the same lighting etc

Am i over reacting about the bloat? I also read that lack of sleep and stress can generate water retention.

Should i monitor the next week and see how i feel or do i take action now and lower the test down? And/or lower carb intake?

----------


## InternalFire

good progress man, maybe its just growth in general and youre overthinking...?

high doses of test may cause bloat, chronic bad quality sleep and stress and carbs can play role too... Im interested to hear opinions what should you do/what can cause it, but I would cut and try one thing at a time first if it was me. Do you feel your feet/palms swollen when you flex them etc or face puffy?

----------


## TheTaxMan

> good progress man, maybe its just growth in general and youre overthinking...?
> 
> high doses of test may cause bloat, chronic bad quality sleep and stress and carbs can play role too... Im interested to hear opinions what should you do/what can cause it, but I would cut and try one thing at a time first if it was me. Do you feel your feet/palms swollen when you flex them etc or face puffy?



Cheers buddy

Cheekys slightly puffy, i wouldnt say it was bad, just annoying when trying to lean in, hands and feet are good 

Noticing some light cramping in calves if i point toes in to the floor.

Should have more sleep and less stress this week, so maybe could just monitor it

----------


## InternalFire

How's the sleep quality:stress ratio going for you last few days? feel any better bro?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Overall stress has improved but my son is cutting his back teeth so has had wrestless nights :/ he seems much better today though so hopefuly improvement in terms of sleep for the rest of the week

----------


## InternalFire

how is it going big guy? All well?

----------


## TheTaxMan

All good, im getting better sleep now and stress is lower than normal

I do find the only side effect im getting off tren is increased agitation and aggression, but i am working 45 hours a week as well as still in the early stages of setting up my own business in the evenings and weekends so that doesnt help the temper. Had i not been setting up a business i think the short temperness and aggression would be a lot more manageable. I mean it is manageable but i can turn nasty pretty quickly when things arent going my way.

No night sweats or anything else to report.

Weight is the lowest its been in months, im 189lbs now, athough i look and feel better for it, im gutted im no where near 200lbs lol it was a nice feeling being 200lbs but i do much prefer a leaner look, i still feel big in clothing etc and have a presence so im happy.

Here i am on a 2nd rest day, so photo has 0 pump.

I have just over 6 weeks left of this cycle (4.5 weeks of tren and 6.5 weeks of test)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Looking good!!!!! Really good!

----------


## TheTaxMan

> Looking good!!!!! Really good!


Thank you, but as we all know in this lifestyle "it needs to improve"  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Thank you, but as we all know in this lifestyle "it needs to improve"


Always, but great progress!

----------


## InternalFire

What is up man? Time for an update...I guess? Just curious, and I bet everyone else are too

----------


## TheTaxMan

Hey IM

Not sure if there is much to report

Weight is the same as last update, around 189lbs

Aggression has calmed down a lot

Feel strong as a bull

No night sweats or anything

I feel great, thinking of cutting a small amount of carbs per day just to help with a little more cutting over the final 5 weeks

I have just took these photos this second after a meal and guzzlig lots of water so stomache is pushing a bit, probably should have had a sh1t then took some pics but hey ho

----------


## Strongblood

Looking good Tax! Those abs are chiseling in buddy!

----------


## InternalFire

Ok Tax, its time for you to say hello, how youve been doing all along? Hows family, hows health man?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Hey!

Sorry had no time recently, havent been on here for atleast a month

I left my job and launched into my business full time, and its took a lot of time and energy.

Ive finished my cycle, weight is 186lbs

Ive lost a good few lbs (roughly 9lbs) on this cycle but i look the same size but leaner and im getting more vascular, particular in the forearms and biceps

I head off on my holiday on saturday for 2 weeks so will have plenty of time to chip back into the forum, and i will also upload a pic at some point

Hope everyone is well!

Steve

----------


## InternalFire

> Hey!
> 
> Sorry had no time recently, havent been on here for atleast a month
> 
> I left my job and launched into my business full time, and its took a lot of time and energy.
> 
> Ive finished my cycle, weight is 186lbs
> 
> Ive lost a good few lbs (roughly 9lbs) on this cycle but i look the same size but leaner and im getting more vascular, particular in the forearms and biceps
> ...


Now thats the spirit man! Glad to hear youre holding and running your world like you own it, thats an excellent start man, congrats.

You will surelly rock your holiday time and you deserve it, enjoy!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Heres some pics, overall im happy with the results
I could have done better, but couldnt we all? i have learnt a lot of where ive gone wrong and how to improve next time so thats what counts in the end

I would like a thicker chest and my calves need some work

In future i want to lean in more but i also want 14lbs of muscle put on








image upload no size limit

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

My take. Your chest is ok i think. I would focus on shoulders. Drop presses and hit the middel head by side laterals, Ligth, 15-30 reps. Piana way. And front raises and the rear delt, also the Pianaway. Presses only for variation.

----------


## krugerr

> Heres some pics, overall im happy with the results
> I could have done better, but couldnt we all? i have learnt a lot of where ive gone wrong and how to improve next time so thats what counts in the end
> 
> I would like a thicker chest and my calves need some work
> 
> In future i want to lean in more but i also want 14lbs of muscle put on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference now brother! Hope you're keeping away from those take aways and beers!
Continue on this path, id say a couple more weeks like this with maybe a little more cardio will see you in a really good place. Then you'll be able to start bringing the calories back up and keeping it clean, you should be able to add on that muscle you want!

----------


## krugerr

> My take. Your chest is ok i think. I would focus on shoulders. Drop presses and hit the middel head by side laterals, Ligth, 15-30 reps. Piana way. And front raises and the rear delt, also the Pianaway. Presses only for variation.


Ignore anything to do with Piana. That guy is a walking, talking pile of crap. He doesnt have the faintest clue how the body works, or how AAS effect it, as recently demonstrated by his stupid bulking cycle, and his now dangerous cutting routine.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks guys

Heres a shot with some gym pump after i trained arms (yes i book ahotel witha gym in, i couldnt think of anything worse than not training for 2 weeks)

----------


## InternalFire

Yessss!! thats the job man, keep the great attitude bro, live and learn, bulletproofing the future

Any back shotz?  :Smilie:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Best i got earlier, bit blury... Will ask the wife to take a better one

----------


## InternalFire

awesome man, upper back development is clearly well apparent!

Try do twisted back with lats spread facing back, similar to my avatar (PS hard to take self-pic but I found it makes great expression for thickness)

Practising this damn turn-flex (mind-muscle connection) took me months to learn and still nowhere perfect, I have to usually film myself to catch good frames.

Man you did great progress!

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks guys
> 
> Heres a shot with some gym pump after i trained arms (yes i book ahotel witha gym in, i couldnt think of anything worse than not training for 2 weeks)


This is By far the best you've looked!! Your lighter and look Bigger! Your surely doing it right brother! The pic above is night and day from when you started - Great job Tax - very well done

----------


## javajim

Great job Tax man Your hard work shows. If it was easy everyone would look good. Keep it up

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks for the kind words and support fellas

Im on holiday for 14 nights now, and i booked a hotel that has a bodybuilders gym attached to it

The food here is all buffet and in with the price, perfect way to go through PCT stages, i suspect i may look slightly better in a couple of weeks.

If anything changes il keep you all updated

The plan atm is to complete PCT, then take atlesst 20 weeks off, my body needs a break and at that time i will do bloodwork to check my levels, recovery is doubtful but of course hoped.

If i recover i head into a test and deca cycle for the winter/xmas period,
If i havent recovered, may see some of you in the TRT section, i took the risk, i know the risk, in some ways im silly and imature to do so but i made the decision.

Hopefuly get some time to help in the Q&A section aswell as follow some of your own threads

Thanks again

----------


## bullshark99

Well done Tax! Seriously how do you feel now that your off the juice? Was a long ride which I'm sure you will agree, would be a very good idea to get some BW done.
I would be curious how your body recovered. None the less, great work, keep it up.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You look incredible! Great job! Loved catching up on your log!

----------


## krugerr

For a bit of side by side, I took the liberty of putting this together v

You've definitly leaned up across the chest and abs, noticably less bloating. Bet you feel a lot better too!

Whats the weight difference between the two pictures?

----------


## TheTaxMan

@bullshark - in all honesty i still feel great, moods all good, liido not as crazy but good considerig, strength and willingness to train is all there. Its still early and i suspect a clearence still of the long esters i used, test e / tren e.
Im 17 days off, not noticed much change to be honest, will update the log still to keep you informed

@kruger im not sure the pic you posted

I do have a before pic just as i was about to commence and i know my weight on it etc will post now

----------


## TheTaxMan

This is a couple of weeks before i started the Test E/Tren E

Im about 10lbs lighter in the right pic 
/with the green shorts

I feel and my wife says i look bigger and all though some shirts are slightly lose id still say i fill most of them just the same.

Went out and bought new clothes for my holiday and im the same size but with them being new and unstretched the just hug into my shape much better rather than just being pumped/smoothed

I must say im far ripped or anything but i do prefer the leaner look (but of course only if there is some bulk to go with it)

A few more bodyfat % less would be nice but i would feel too small, id like to stay the way i am, add mass to it then drop the fat, its not as drastic and i get to still feel ihave some sort of presence which i like

----------


## kelkel

Big difference! Great progress!

----------


## TheTaxMan

I havent felt any strength loss yet or size loss (thats 5 weeks off the tren and 3 weeksoff the test)

Gym motivation is very high, which is great because when i normaly finish a cycle my energy and willingness feels low, the only difference thistime round is the cleaner eating and lack of boozing.

Couple of arm shots

----------


## Mr.BB

Looking good!

And I see that your home gym evolved a lot  :0w00t:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks Mr BB
That gym was on my holiday, not bad for a hotel gym!

Since training in a proper gym i realised ive missed it, its a different buzz and of course equipment thats needed.

Now im running my own business and left work i have quite a lot of time in the late afternoon and evening, so i joined a gym yesterday as i have time to work, train and then spend time with my son before our meal time and his bedtime etc

So all is eventualy working out good.

Nice arse BTW

----------


## Proximal

Glad you were able to escape the alcohol, better man than I. Really great results!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks, just want to get back on to the next cycle  :LOL: 

I need lots of time off and bloods, but the devil is on the shoulder already shouting more

I need to be sensible though, i have a family and possibly want more kids in the future

----------


## clarky.

Looking good Tax.

----------


## Strongblood

Very nice job cutting Tax! You look larger than ever! Good bulk and nicely cut! I'm very impressed! Congratulations my friend.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Post cycle update

Its been a few months now since this last cycle or blast, my weightis still basicaly the same, mood etc all good

been on 200mg test per week since then and just about to go 300mg test and 600mg deca with a dbol kick start, hoping to recomp and few lbs

This is how i look just before i start this next cycle/blast

https://s13.postimg.org/4ytzftn1z/image.jpg

https://s13.postimg.org/o576j03jr/image.jpg

photo uploader

photo uploader

----------


## kelkel

Long time no see Taxman! Looking good! Glad all is well.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thank you kelkel
Started my own business which has took off massively, not had a lot of free time to be coming on here, trying to pop my head in to the place I learnt so much from!

----------


## InternalFire

Good to see you bud!

Ah I know what that feels like, Excited for you man, well done!

Will be exciting to see some changes as you go along on a new cycle!

Sent from my eyePhone

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thank you IM, diets suffered with how hectic lifes been but held it together as best i can, now im used to my business im finidibg more time for prepping meals etc, il post an update as i go

Hope you guys are all good!

----------


## 73rr

> Thank you IM, diets suffered with how hectic lifes been but held it together as best i can, now im used to my business im finidibg more time for prepping meals etc, il post an update as i go
> 
> Hope you guys are all good!


Welcome back taxman!

----------


## bullshark99

Not bad Tax, not bad my man, looking pretty stout!!!! So, did you decide on TRT? All good if you did, you probably did some major shutdown with that last run and my be difficult to ever fully recover. Just my 2pennies from 6 yrs being on TRT constant, get dialed in with a spot on protocol measured by blood work. It's a pain in the ass for awhile but once your in tune, well life is good. Don't guess though and don't make excuses about being to busy, get the BW done and I'm sure it will give you some peace of mind.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Hey bullshark thanks for the message

Other than liver values and some other things that are critical

Trt bloodwork is pointless at the minute until ive came off, i hope i dont end there to be honest but odds are stacked against me

After this one last run im coming off as my wife would like a second child (weve had such bad sleep issues with our first and hes only sleeping now after 2 years which is poor)

we decided no more at first so thats why ive stayed on, now hes sleeping we are thinking maybe now its time, so im going to have to come off!

We arent trying today, but i think in a year maybe, so this last few weeks is it!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Starting today

300mg test 600mg nandrolone 

Looking to recomp

Ive tried to bring my chest up over the last few months by training chest every 4 days, i think now its time for delts to poke out a bit, from my side angle the shoulders look big, but from the front you can see the need to pop out more, working on it  :Smilie: 

Please note this image is fully relaxed, 0 pump and after a much needed 3 rest days

how to use print screen

----------


## krugerr

> Hey bullshark thanks for the message
> 
> 
> 
> we decided no more at first so thats why ive stayed on, now hes sleeping we are thinking maybe now its time, so im going to have to come off!
> 
> We arent trying today, but i think in a year maybe, so this last few weeks is it!



Hi brother, welcome back!

Just want to point out that you can still conceive whilst on. We did, and I am sure I have read a few others on the forum have as well. Food for thought!
It does reduce your sperm count whilst on, but I believe​ you'll still have some stragglers to get the job done if you try enough!  :Wink:

----------


## Strongblood

What's up Tax! It's good to see you on here, man! You're looking good bro. Take care!!

----------


## TheTaxMan

My wife is worried the conceiving whilst on gear could risk us having a disabled child? I personaly dont think there would be any difference?

----------


## krugerr

> My wife is worried the conceiving whilst on gear could risk us having a disabled child? I personaly dont think there would be any difference?


No disrespect intended Tax, but what on earth what make her think that?

TRT patients conceive fine.

{
}

----------


## InternalFire

> My wife is worried the conceiving whilst on gear could risk us having a disabled child? I personaly dont think there would be any difference?


I wouldnt worry regards cycle vs health risks of the new baby, its so much deeper than hormones go, its to do with your DNA, two most healthiest and cleanest people as a couple in the world could have disabled child while other times two of almost the worst combination could have the healthiest child. Im sure there are medical testing and monitoring procedures for prevention of (if couple decides and chooses to ahead of time before its too late) having a disabled child.

Dont over think it, you highly likely will be fine, thats what I would think

----------


## TheTaxMan

> No disrespect intended Tax, but what on earth what make her think that?
> 
> TRT patients conceive fine.
> 
> {
> }


I dont even think she knows mate, paranoia maybe? She just said she would like me off gear and back to normal for months before trying :/

----------


## krugerr

> I dont even think she knows mate, paranoia maybe? She just said she would like me off gear and back to normal for months before trying :/


Maybe just point out that TRT patients, which is exactly the same thing you're taking are healthy. 

Ultimately though, I wish you both luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> I dont even think she knows mate, paranoia maybe? She just said she would like me off gear and back to normal for months before trying :/


What if you cant be normal without TRT?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Good point MR bb

I think she would be fine when over looked and perscribed by a doctor, but me taking oils and pills off the internet and a none perscribed dose you can see where her worry comes from

Had a doctor handed me 200mg test per week and told her to stop being silly she would be fine with that

I dont know where i read but i heard people on TRT are infertile? Im sure the last time i got bloods my doctor told me this too, she said atleast you have 1 son because its likely you will be infertile on TRT

----------


## krugerr

> Good point MR bb
> 
> I think she would be fine when over looked and perscribed by a doctor, but me taking oils and pills off the internet and a none perscribed dose you can see where her worry comes from
> 
> Had a doctor handed me 200mg test per week and told her to stop being silly she would be fine with that
> 
> I dont know where i read but i heard people on TRT are infertile? Im sure the last time i got bloods my doctor told me this too, she said atleast you have 1 son because its likely you will be infertile on TRT


Nonsense.  :Wink: 

I was "on" for over 2 years when we conceived. 
Due to the nature of it shutting down natural production there is some reduction in sperm count, but not a zero count.

----------


## InternalFire

well Tax, once your balls go down to peanut size Im pretty sure one should be 99% infertile for time being. Folks go on cycle and cruise for a some time while most times on HCG and balls dont get full shutdown hence having potency making woman pregno. I discontinued my hcg a while ago and only now observing minimal atrophy, still considerable big size balls but WTF were they doing pumping 380 test... when one on TRT w/o HCG for long time so it lets gonads atrophy - that I think is considered sterile/infertile at a high % rate.

----------


## InternalFire

> Nonsense. 
> 
> I was "on" for over 2 years when we conceived. 
> Due to the nature of it shutting down natural production there is some reduction in sperm count, but not a zero count.


interesting, I know youve been on nebido, which somehow affects gonads differently, correct me if Im wrong, recall your balls size when conceived?

----------


## krugerr

> well Tax, once your balls go down to peanut size Im pretty sure one should be 99% infertile for time being. Folks go on cycle and cruise for a some time while most times on HCG and balls dont get full shutdown hence having potency making woman pregno. I discontinued my hcg a while ago and only now observing minimal atrophy, still considerable big size balls but WTF were they doing pumping 380 test... when one on TRT w/o HCG for long time so it lets gonads atrophy - that I think is considered sterile/infertile at a high % rate.


I was diagnosed with LowT in 2012. After that I decided I didnt want to go down the TRT just yet, so I did a blast/cruise from 2013-2015 thereabouts. Using some heavy doses and no HCG . I did suffer testicular atrophy at the beginning, and my nuts were like acorns. Still, managed to conceive without any difficulty. 




> interesting, I know youve been on nebido, which somehow affects gonads differently, correct me if Im wrong, recall your balls size when conceived?


At the time I wasnt on Nebido at the time, just Blasting/Cruising. They were tiny.

----------


## krugerr

Maybe we were just lucky. I didnt undergo a sperm count. 

However that is a path you can look at Tax if you dont want to come off. 
Go get a sperm count done, they'll not only tell you if your potent, but if they're in good health too.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Had a doctor handed me 200mg test per week and told her to stop being silly she would be fine with that


In the UK they will put you in nebido, not that difficult to get it actually.

----------


## krugerr

> In the UK they will put you in nebido, not that difficult to get it actually.


Mr.BB speaks true... getting your hormones to normal is a different matter however.

----------


## -Ender-

> well Tax, once your balls go down to peanut size Im pretty sure one should be 99% infertile for time being. Folks go on cycle and cruise for a some time while most times on HCG and balls dont get full shutdown hence having potency making woman pregno. I discontinued my hcg a while ago and only now observing minimal atrophy, still considerable big size balls but WTF were they doing pumping 380 test... when one on TRT w/o HCG for long time so it lets gonads atrophy - that I think is considered sterile/infertile at a high % rate.


*Be well advised*: I have a set of twins at home that debunk your infertility theory.

----------


## InternalFire

> Be well advised: I have a set of twins at home that debunk your infertility theory.


All that was and is - just a theory, I stand corrected

Sent from my eyePhone

----------


## TheTaxMan

My balls are still the same size as last year, and sorry for the too much info but the loads are pretty good too lol, probably more fluids than actualy sperm cells but not noticed any difference in myself in that respect

The nebido is the cream isnt it? You had that right krugerr? Im sure you said it was crap?

For a sperm count/fertility test can i just request my GP to do one? And would they not ask why? Do i need to say we have been trying and nothings happened for example?

Thanks for the replies guys

----------


## krugerr

> My balls are still the same size as last year, and sorry for the too much info but the loads are pretty good too lol, probably more fluids than actualy sperm cells but not noticed any difference in myself in that respect The nebido is the cream isnt it? You had that right krugerr? Im sure you said it was crap? For a sperm count/fertility test can i just request my GP to do one? And would they not ask why? Do i need to say we have been trying and nothings happened for example? Thanks for the replies guys


Testogel was the gel. This was crap. I've been on Nebido since March. 

You can just say you and wife are looking to conceive but you're worried about sperm count because you've been trying a while. Dr shouldn't ask any questions.

<49535443 01000000 10000000 02000000 40000000 c8000000 42475241 01000000 00000000 eb030000 55494275 74746f6e 4261724d 696e6944 65666175 6c744261 636b6772 6f756e64 4032782e 706e6700 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 96000000 01000000 00000000 00000000 e9030000 14000000 01000000 00000000 00000000 02000000 40000000 eb030000 1c000000 01000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 02000000 40000000 f2030000 32000000 4b4c4e49 00000000 56000000 74000000 02000000 40000000 0c001400 00000100 09000200 b5000800 15000c00 02000000 0000ec03 00000800 00000000 00000000 803fee03 00000400 00000100 0000>

----------


## Mr.BB

> Testogel was the gel. This was crap. I've been on Nebido since March. 
> 
> You can just say you and wife are looking to conceive but you're worried about sperm count because you've been trying a while. Dr shouldn't ask any questions.


Not sure if its a good timing to ask for it.

Very,* very* likely, it will come out low, and if doctor follows up with diagnostic pulling things like LH,FSH, test, etc dont think Tax is ready for it...

----------


## krugerr

> Not sure if its a good timing to ask for it. Very, very likely, it will come out low, and if doctor follows up with diagnostic pulling things like LH,FSH, test, etc dont think Tax is ready for it...


 Possible, but you can just cancel the follow up bloodwork. If he has some swimmers and they're normal, he can use that with the wife without coming off. Anyway, was just a thought Tax. I've not been down that route myself. Mr.BB could have a point. Any follow up stuff will have possible knock on effects.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Thanks for the replies again fellas

Kruger, sorry i forgot nebiedo was the injection, what is it cyp?
how did you get off the gel? Was it the bloodwork? Or did you just keep telling your doc that it wasnt working and eventualy they gave you the injection? Its annoying they just look at numbers off a chart and assume your sorted? Did your numbers add up to the average man or were they low and gave you the oil? Or did you just play on it that it wasnt working? Or was it genuinly not working?

We arent thinking of trying yet, probably in a year, maybe 2 years when our 2 year old boy will be 3-4 and off to school

But i have to think a head, do i keep blasting and cruising and see what happens/hope for the best of my blast/cruise and fertility or just come off and do an aggressive PCT and get bloods and see if im TRT or not? I kind of know thats the best solution but im frightened to lose gains and hit the hormone rollercoaster.

Years ago (approx 8) i always cycled and pct, and it was up and down up and down mentaly and physicaly, this full year of a blast and cruise (although theres been many negatives, you who know me on here know ive slacked on diet and those times where ive boozed too much to aid my stress, but that a side, blasting and cruising is so much stabalised and the gains, strength and mental mood dont just drop like ylu have jumped out of a plane)

Im weighing up 2 experiences of steroids here and i felt the blast and cruise although should have been better, was definatley personaly more preferred to the normal cycling.

No real big loss of strength, sex drive etc, felt great and full all the way through, probably too great at times, get cocky etc at home

When cycling i notice weakness and fatigue, loss of sex drive, possible depression and lack of motiviation, kind of kills the cycle and made it almost pointless, i mean i did gain some permanent size (however during these cycles i never ran an Ai so maybe thats why it was so up and down)

Hmmmm i feel stuck at the minute and need a plan to stick to!

----------


## TheTaxMan

Please refresh if you were reading that as i edited some bits

----------


## krugerr

> Please refresh if you were reading that as i edited some bits


There's a lot of it covered in my log mate. I'll reply fully when I get to a PC. I'll PM you as well later. 

-Kruger

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## TheTaxMan

Cheers Kruger

Id appreciate that, no disrespect but it would take some amount of reading your full log, its quite a few pages, i just dont have a lot of reading time at the min so some short answers fired my would be grand!

----------


## krugerr

> Cheers Kruger Id appreciate that, no disrespect but it would take some amount of reading your full log, its quite a few pages, i just dont have a lot of reading time at the min so some short answers fired my would be grand!


Haha touché. If you are interested though in TRT (Nebido) there is a lot of information on there. Mainly from other members I must admit!  :Wink: 

I'll fire you a full PM from a laptop.

<_CFXNotificationDarwinTokenRegistration: 0x8d61c0>

----------


## Mr.BB

> My balls are still the same size as last year, and sorry for the too much info but the loads are pretty good too lol, probably more fluids than actualy sperm cells but not noticed any difference in myself in that respect
> 
> The nebido is the cream isnt it? You had that right krugerr? Im sure you said it was crap?
> 
> For a sperm count/fertility test can i just request my GP to do one? And would they not ask why? Do i need to say we have been trying and nothings happened for example?
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys


Ball size means nothing.

Nebido is 1G testosterone undecanoate in 4ml, taken one each 10-12 weeks. Krug has problems with it, he's not into the 95% population  :Stick Out Tongue: , it works for most. I have been cycling with nebido as base and i'm happy with it, lot less hassle with e2, water retention, sides, etc

----------


## InternalFire

How's things?
How's Tax cycle going? 

Holding well, feeling good?

----------


## TheTaxMan

Ive held the cycle off until i get my bodyfat percent down a little more, im looking to recomp if not cut

So id like to try and lose a bit chub before hitting the gear so i can get the most out of my cycle

Im just on my cruise dose at the min  :Smilie:

----------

